# Henry mountain deer..



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Need some info if anyone is willing. Wondering muzzy vs rifle and some good areas/help/etc... This is for what should be a guaranteed draw on muzz and maybe rifle. PM me please.

Thank you so much. It is one of the once in a life hunts if that so i feel it warrants this request.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Didn't mean to be vague. Basically, my pa has 17 points. Might be 18. He isn't as sturdy on his feet as he use to be. He doesn't want to waste a lifetime of points, but also doesn't expect the biggest deer. Just wants to get something as special as he can. Wondering how he would fair on the muzz and how far he would have to go in. He isn't wanting to road hunt, but unfortunately can't hike for miles if that makes sense. He has ok odds for the rifle, but looks like great odds for muzz. He has been down lots but never during the hunt. He isnt sure if putting in for a bonus point and scouting more this year would be wise. He also doesnt wanna pay "you know who" a shizz ton for a state resource. He has good maps and has made himself somewhat familiar with the area. Any info would be greatly appreciated. I want to see him be able to bring his hunting to a close with a true once in a life (for most folks) buck.

Thanks in advance guys!!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

We saw some monster bucks just south of McMillan Springs during Thanksgiving and throughout the bison hunts in December. Saw an absolute brute on the road leading to Cave Flat one day. 36" plus with awesome mass. Dropped my camera in the mud in a hurry trying to get a picture but failed to get one.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I guess he was there end of august/first of sept. So what would be archery. He saw some monsters, way out, but a large boom scared them. Do they mine up there or any ideas?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

One thing about the Henry Mountains is that there are a lot of roads and if he can't get around very well in the hills he should do OK just a short ways off of them. We used to hunt Mt. Ellen all the time and we hunted from the top down and got into some real nice bucks but since the fires 10 or ll years ago Mt. Pennell is a go to area also but a lot more rugged, and you can expect the larger bucks to be up high during both the muzzle loader and any weapon hunts. Don't waist your time looking for them down low unless you get a couple feet of snow, which can happen.

But then that was way back when the Henry Mountain deer hunt was a general season tag.


----------



## Buzzard (Oct 20, 2008)

One thing you need to be aware of is that applicants move back and forth between any weapon and muzzleloader. Two years ago it was easier to draw any weapon than muzzleloader. I sent you a pm.


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

For me personally, if I had any chance at all of getting a Henry's tag I would take the best odds and get the tag for whatever hunt it is. Especially if he's not looking for the biggest 240" buck on the unit. You never know what waiting a couple more years might bring. That unit is good enough that you don't really need to worry about being able to hike way back in the sticks.

We hunted it a few years ago with a lady that was lucky enough to draw the rifle tag with 7 points. She was unable to do a whole lot of hiking at all. She passed on a few bucks that she maybe should have shot and ended up killing a 30" four point from the road.

Just go hunt! You'll have the time of your life and will have no problem finding plenty of deer to chase well within your fathers abilities.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

If he loves to ML hunt then draw an ML tag. If he kinda likes ML hunting then wait for the rifle. Either hunt would be a ball (except for that pressure of having a Henry Mtn tag in your pocket). The rifle gives you more possibilities, but has more pressure. The ML restrains the hunter more, but less competition. It is a good dilemma to have.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

If I was guaranteed a Henry Mountains muzzy tag this year I would not pass it up. No way, no how. The tough part if it's 17 points, he may not be guaranteed this year. 18 he should be. 

If it's 17 then he is still a couple years at best away from rifle. If it's 18 he should be in the bonus point pool, but there could be more people in the pool than tags so may not be a guarantee this year.

I'd do muzzy without a doubt. But that's just me.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Be sure that your truck and/or ATV have the heavy ply tires, I have heard of several stories of people down there with stock Passenger tires that just get shredded. Apparently, you can get some nice LT no name tires out of Hanksville for about $350 each. You can read of several people's experiences on that hunt if you search the forum, good luck!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The only real problem with the roads in the Henry Mountains and Book Cliffs is that they are unimproved dirt/gravel roads and a lot of miles of them. If they had the same kind and length of roads around SLC you would see the same problems. 

The big thing is to prepare your vehicle before you go down to either. If your tires are almost bald then more than likely you will have at least one flat if not more. The same can be said for your trailer tires and ATV tires. You also need to take enough oil to do a oil change along with at least a gallon of ATF if your transmission takes it. You just need to remember that both of these locations are remote and you are far from help unless another camper might have something to help you out. 

I have been driving the back roads of both along with bad roads in Colorado, Arizona, and Nevada and never have had a problem but I have helped a lot of others out. You just need to know what you are getting into before you leave the pavement.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Thank you very much for your replies everyone. Before coming on here with the question we did a lot of google and have gone down there. For being such a famous area, there isn't a whole ton on the ol interweb. You guys are bringing up some great points!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Planning for every type of road is critical. Major dust, major mud, slick as can be and sometimes a lot of roads just can't even be taken.


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

And it can be one cold mutha down there too. Cold enough to keep you off of the wheelers some times so don't put all of your eggs in the ATV basket.

The beauty is that all of that can come into play and unless the mountains are just socked in with clouds you should be able to find some other option that will still work.

Big country - lots of options - and an un-healthy amount of fun.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> Planning for every type of road is critical. Major dust, major mud, slick as can be and sometimes a lot of roads just can't even be taken.


You've got that right. I have seen is so slick after a rain storm or a quick snow and melt that trucks with chains were having problems getting around.


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

Got a letter two years ago that said I had drawn this tag and then a call stating the DWR had screwed up and over drawn the unit. I had sixteen points when I put in then and the defication heads never add my points back into the pot and I beleive that this happened to about 22 or so applicants that got screwed that same year. As I recall there were 32 total tags issued that year this year the draw will have 15 for rifle and 15 for mussy with two out of staters which means that 7 tags go to the bonus pool for both rifle and mussy. I do not belive that there are anymore 18 points applicants for this year, but could stand corrected I have 17 points and odds based on last years numbers are about 1: 1.8 in the bonus pool.

The last few years it has been a zoo down there with everyone and their little sister going down to watch uncle Hank kill his deer or tatonka. If you do not think this has had an effect ask the buffalo hunters who have hunt there the last few years what it has done to there hunting opertunities. You do not drive up and shoot anything down there anymore.(Road Hunt)

Good luck and let me know if papa draws.... Big-O,-


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

bigbr said:


> I do not belive that there are anymore 18 points applicants for this year, but could stand corrected I have 17 points and odds based on last years numbers are about 1: 1.8 in the bonus pool.
> 
> The last few years it has been a zoo down there with everyone and their little sister going down to watch uncle Hank kill his deer or tatonka. If you do not think this has had an effect ask the buffalo hunters who have hunt there the last few years what it has done to there hunting opertunities. You do not drive up and shoot anything down there anymore.(Road Hunt)
> 
> Good luck and let me know if papa draws.... Big-O,-


Ummm, Rifle, Henrys, Deer ...2014

If no one switchs, there will be 15 guys with 18 points going after 12
bonus permits IF there is NOT a permit increase-----------Sorry.

http://www.biggamedrawodds.com/big.game.draw.odds.utah.resident.rifle.deer.henry.mountains.html


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> Ummm, Rifle, Henrys, Deer ...2014
> 
> If no one switchs, there will be 15 guys with 18 points going after 12
> bonus permits IF there is NOT a permit increase-----------Sorry.
> ...


Ok GE, I stand corrected.

Not wishing to bring up bad memories, but I should be in the 18 points pool this year, but the guy over the draws can not handle simple math. He told me their was no way I could have that many points for deer with the points i had for elk and pronghorn. I explaned to him that for the first three years of the point system you could apply for every species that you had not drawn. He then told me I was counting sportsman tag points, even as I had my draw sheets from several years in front of him. Oh well, back to Alaska again this year.....
Big


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

UPDATE: Well now that the day has come and gone, he decided to go rifle. 

Hopefully a few people switched to Muzz. He isn't really stressed about drawing though. With some new optics in hand we have a few trips planned this year and if he doesn't draw he would be really excited to be down there during or closer to the season to actually see what the deer are up to. So if he draws, awesome; but we are never upset with some extra scouting and more time in the outdoors


----------

